# DIMB IG Oberfranken Ausfahrten ab Forchheim



## LeFritzz (5. April 2022)




----------



## LeFritzz (6. April 2022)

Zur Klarstellung:

Es kann jeder*in mitfahren, DIMB Mitrgliedschaft ist zunächst keine Voraussetzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

